# Officer Kane Update



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Despite an insane travel schedule, I've managed to make some progress on the Polar Lights Officer Kane resin kit. I'm using a combination of William Mann's lighting kit and additional LEDs to bring this to life. Pretty much got the upper torso finished. Heavily weathered to give it that 'lived in' feel!





































Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*Like what I'm seeing so far!* Can't wait for the finished piece....so hurry up!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Nice work so far, Rob. I know it's a work in progress - but I can't help noting that, at this stage, Kane looks more like Ash!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Poor Ash..

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Speaking of... Does anyone know what the extra cord/cable is running down his back (behind the hose)?










Does that connect to the laser pistol on his hip?


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Looks like the phone cord to his land line to me.:freak:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Slowly making progress. Got the torso and legs attached. Had to fill in a small gap with Aves. Lots of fun running the wires through the body.



















All that's left is the egg and the base!!!


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The detail on this kit is awesome. I can see the Japanese influence of the space suit. Too bad John Hurt wouldn't sign off on the likeness.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Outstanding work so far. Love the integration of the lighting, really adds to the model.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

apls said:


> ...Too bad John Hurt wouldn't sign off on the likeness.


I always thought the likeness was a lot like Percy Kilbride. He was Pa Kettle in _The Egg and I _(1947). It'd be a cute idea to add the derby...


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

I wonder why he wouldn't


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

I think it looks more like Ridley Scott.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Well I'm calling this one DONE. I'm really happy with the way it turned out. A huge thanks to William Mann for the lighting kit!

*Money Shot*



*Rear Lighting*


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very nice! Looks great!


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool! Looks great! This ones on my buy list. Nice to see a build of this kit.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Somehow I missed this earlier. That is incredible! Outstanding work. Does the kit come with the lighting? or did you add that feature? It really looks impressive!

Rob


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Rob,
The kit does not come with the lighting kit, but is designed to be lit (i.e. clear helmet parts and backpack parts, clear egg). The lighting kit was developed by William Mann and I added extra SMDs inside the helmet. I also extended the base by adding a piece of 3/4" MDF to the bottom to hide the 9V battery.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------

